# Soft plastics fly ideas



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey all, I've been thinking. I have lots of extra soft plastics like bass assassin's and worms. Does anyone have any ideas on how to use the tail end of the baits for a fly? Like just an addition to the fly. I've seen something like it using the red killer baits. Thanks


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

You could tie a fly like this.










That fly is supposedly what caught Bud Rowland's 15lb trout. It's called a numero uno


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

redkiller99 said:


> Hey all, I've been thinking. I have lots of extra soft plastics like bass assassin's and worms. Does anyone have any ideas on how to use the tail end of the baits for a fly? Like just an addition to the fly. I've seen something like it using the red killer baits. Thanks


Good idea! I'd think you'd need to be careful with balancing the weighting so it's not dragging it downward unnaturally.

http://laflyfish.com/flies/sqwirm-worm.php

http://www.warmfly.com/smf/index.php?topic=1770.0


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry guys. Should have said saltwater Flys. This is what I just now concocted.







. It has a Chickenboy 3" shrimp tail on it. Wrapped a couple feathers and ta da. What do you guys think?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry. Forgot the other picture









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I think it'll work! Redfish aren't too discriminatory when the fly is presented in the zone.

Let us know!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like it would be hard to cast. I'd pare down the plastic part a good deal.


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

southpaw said:


> You could tie a fly like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's nice fly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

redkiller99 said:


> Sorry. Forgot the other picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job have you used this yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

WLShafor said:


> Nice job have you used this yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sir. I live 2 hours away from the coast so fishing is very limited lol. I will be taking a trip to the San Bernard next week though. I'm gonna try some out maybe on the oyster reefs and grass beds near the mouth. Then for the trout at night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

Sounds like a plan, good luck and I can't wait to hear about your adventure. 

If I lived 2 hours away is be there almost every chance I could. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Looks like it would be hard to cast. I'd pare down the plastic part a good deal.


That's kinda what I was thinking. I'll carve it up a little when I get home. Thank you

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

redkiller99 said:


> Sorry guys. Should have said saltwater Flys. This is what I just now concocted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. It looks small enough to cast well. Let us know how it works.


----------

